# BMW Admits they may have missed the mark with the 5-Series GT



## bluemagic (Dec 5, 2005)

I'm not a big fan of wagons, but this car makes a wagon look good. The new interior is spot on but the exterior is garbage.


----------



## hotrod2448 (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm still not a fan of the GT. In my opinion they could have sexy'd up the wagon a bit, given it a luxury seating option and a split tailgate and had a car with a much wider appeal without the polarizing styling they seem to be trying so hard to get away from.


----------

